
GripBell: Versatile Grip, Workout Differently (Kickstarter) - sethjgore
http://gripbell.com
======
sethjgore
OP Here. I'm a programmer by trade and standing or even sitting all day
usually hurts my back. My legs are always tired.

I rarely run or exercise consistently just because it's SO hard to build up
the necessary strength and motivation to exercise regularly. You know you need
something to push you over, but it's so hard to find that little push.

Then came along Gripbell. It's a free-weight fitness equipment designed FROM
scratch.

After testing it out daily for two weeks without any videos or instructions, I
was able to develop a huge library of my own movements. It's like dancing to
my own body's physical music. It's really different.

Along with this personal library of workouts, I've noticed an very sizable
increase in my inner strength. I just feel stronger in general. My back pain
has gone down 50-75%.

Just after two weeks with Gripbell I was able to run two miles continuously.
No stopping at all. Before that, I could only run a few blocks at a time.

I'm not really sure why Gripbell works so well compared to other free-weights
out there, but it just does. It feels like I'm battling with my own gravity
more than anything.

If we had more products out there were as well designed, thoroughly tested,
and goes as far as you can out of the box to solve a problem properly as
Gripbell is, we honestly would be in a better world.

DISCLAIMER, I own a small share in Gripbell, but what does that count anyway.
This post is all love and truth.

